# Your Political Compass



## wayneL (20 April 2007)

Lets find out where we are on the political compass at this site http://www.politicalcompass.org

It's a questionaire that spits out a graph of your political/economic leanings. I came out in the same position as The Dalai Lama


----------



## professor_frink (20 April 2007)

I came out in between Mandela and the dalai lama.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 April 2007)

great chart wayne intrestin
the comparison of Mandela and Mugabe for starters.
BHB close together (Bush-Howard-Blair) 
My mother in law's off the graph ( but I'm not brave enough to say which direction )


----------



## Julia (20 April 2007)

Fascinating, Wayne.  Thanks.

I'm another one about the Dalai Lama range.


----------



## chops_a_must (20 April 2007)

Eyyyyy.

I'm nearly off the chart in the bottom left hand corner.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (20 April 2007)

Im off the chart too, but in the 3 dimensional plane somewhere between GOD and JESUS  LOL


----------



## Sean K (20 April 2007)

Thanks Wayne, Looks like I'm slightly left and low of centre. Interesting.


----------



## Prospector (20 April 2007)

Our four family members did this about four months ago.  We are all diagonally opposed to George Bush   except we didnt need the test to tell us that :   Phew, cant get better than that!

Our youngest son (17) was the most, er, radical being almost off the chart in the anarchism direction!

I just did it again and got the same result!  So the test has test - retest validity


----------



## The Mint Man (20 April 2007)

Economic Left/Right: -1.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.18 
Im almost smack bang in the middle 
But given a particular real life situation I could go either way on some of those questions. I also found that from pages 1-5 I had only a few strongly agree/disagree answers but on the last page (mainly on religion) I had answered all but one answer with strongly in front of it.


----------



## Knobby22 (20 April 2007)

I'm in the left hand bottom corner but I don't think I am in real life.
I am more in the right hand top corner. I'm a fan of Maggie Thatcher!

This test is biased for US sensibilities/


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 April 2007)

BIG BWACULL said:


> Im off the chart too, but in the 3 dimensional plane somewhere between GOD and JESUS  LOL



Lol, so suppose there was a z axis, what would it be do you reckon, Bwacull?

Religious through to Atheist?  where you (and the Pope) obviously score well  

Assertive or Submissive? hence if you're submissive, it doesn't matter so much where you are left or right etc (except on election day)

Clear or Vague?  Wishy one day Washy the next etc  (easily swayed by any argument, press etc)

Closed or Open Minded?   Flexible to changing circumstances. etc  (different to Clear vs Vague IMO)

Anyone remember that old movie Twelve Angry Men ? (Henry Fonda, about jury duty - not so much politics as personalities I concede) 

PS Since you have such good contacts as JC etc - maybe you could ask him to do the test lol - where he is on the Left / Right axis ?

And equally fascinating would be where he is on the Authoritarian axis (IMO of course)   Anyone out there know these answers?  depends whether you;re reading Matthew, Mark, Luke or John I guess.   Gotta feel it was all about natural leadership.  

Then again So was Hitler's rise to power. 
There's another option for that z axis is "Leadership vs follower" ?   then somehow a fourth axis "for good or evil" maybe ?
etc etc .  (PS forget I spoke - this is getting too difficult - starting to look like a Picasso lol)


----------



## GreatPig (20 April 2007)

Gee... those questions are too hard. My brain hurts... 

GP


----------



## jammin (20 April 2007)

Very interesting wayne
My result was
Economic Left/Right: 0.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -0.72
which makes me pretty much dead centre.
Before anyone infers from that result that I have no strong economic or social opinions, please note I do have strong but contraditing opinions, hence the balance.


----------



## wayneL (20 April 2007)

Knobby22 said:


> I'm in the left hand bottom corner but I don't think I am in real life.
> I am more in the right hand top corner. I'm a fan of Maggie Thatcher!
> 
> This test is biased for US sensibilities/



I wouldn't think it too biased when European leaders such as Angela Merkel, Jose Maria Aznar, Jaques Chirac and Tony bLIAR are in the top right. Although these aren't in the old style socialistic mold of some past leaders, they are popularly categorized as socialists in the US. The countries they lead are certainly miles to the left of the US.

Perhaps they are closet fascists after all 

Meanwhile, I've been looking on Ebay for some orange robes.


----------



## insider (20 April 2007)

I'm somewhere in the bottom right quadrant... but close to the center of the compass... Milton Friedman is the closest to me


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 April 2007)

insider said:


> I'm somewhere in the bottom right quadrant...



down there with your mates insider? lol


----------



## insider (20 April 2007)

Knobby22 said:


> I'm in the left hand bottom corner but I don't think I am in real life.
> I am more in the right hand top corner. I'm a fan of Maggie Thatcher!
> 
> This test is biased for US sensibilities/




They say you are attracted to your opposite... Thatcher is on the other side of the compass... she's also drop dead ugly making you ______ (fill in blank)


----------



## insider (20 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> down there with your mates insider? lol




What?


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 April 2007)

insider said:


> What?



you said you were lower right - making you pretty unique m8 - 
I looked at the chart , and couldn't see anyone else there (right leaning anarchist I assumed to be a contradiction - apologies I havnt taken the time to do the test yet so don;t fully understand it ) figured you were taking the pi**, lol
so I said "down there with your mates" 
implying the obvious , and likewise intended as a happy hour comment 
PS As far as Thatcher goes , she's not pretty , and she's not ugly, but I agree she's pretty ugly.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 April 2007)

abaft the beam on the port side - around mandela sorta - probably half as far out as chops lol.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 November 2011)

wayneL said:


> Lets find out where we are on the political compass at this site http://www.politicalcompass.org
> 
> It's a questionaire that spits out a graph of your political/economic leanings. I came out in the same position as The Dalai Lama




I am a lonely right wing libertarian, in the lower right quadrant.

gg


----------



## Glen48 (30 November 2011)

Check your screen it might be  spot of Vegemite GG


----------



## Knobby22 (30 November 2011)

I redid the test and I have about the same as Ghandi.

I would love to see what some of the hardliners get.


----------



## Julia (30 November 2011)

Knobby22 said:


> I redid the test and I have about the same as Ghandi.
> 
> I would love to see what some of the hardliners get.



\
Where does Ghandi come?  I can't see his name on the diagram above.

I've redone it also.  I'd question some of the questions.  Several of them I was equivocal about and only a few (eg should abortion always be illegal if not to save life of mother) did I have an emphatic view about.

Here's where I came out, rather to my surprise, which underscores the comment above about the questions.

The Political Compass
Economic Left/Right: -1.62
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.92

i.e. toward the centre in the lower left quadrant.


----------



## wayneL (30 November 2011)

Knobby22 said:


> I redid the test and I have about the same as Ghandi.
> 
> I would love to see what some of the hardliners get.




With the NZ election, I recently redid the test as well. I came out about the same on the libertarian scale, but shifted to the center on the left/right scale.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 November 2011)

Glen48 said:


> Check your screen it might be  spot of Vegemite GG




lol    The spot of vegemite is halfway between ole Nelson Mandela who tolerates the murderous ANC's destruction of his country and the ole Dalai Lama who watches impassively the destruction of his country by the Chinese, so I knew it was vegemite.



Julia said:


> \
> Where does Ghandi come?  I can't see his name on the diagram above.
> 
> I've redone it also.  I'd question some of the questions.  Several of them I was equivocal about and only a few (eg should abortion always be illegal if not to save life of mother) did I have an emphatic view about.
> ...




At least you are in the bottom half Julia, the people I worry about whether left or right are in the top, e.g. Al Gore and Pinochet.

gg


----------



## wayneL (30 November 2011)

Knobby22 said:


> I redid the test and I have about the same as Ghandi.
> 
> I would love to see what some of the hardliners get.




Do you mean the hard line leftists?


----------



## Knobby22 (30 November 2011)

wayneL said:


> Do you mean the hard line leftists?




They don't use this site. They are against shares.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 November 2011)

Knobby22 said:


> They don't use this site. They are against shares.




One would wish.

gg


----------



## JTLP (30 November 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I am a lonely right wing libertarian, in the lower right quadrant.
> 
> gg




I'm sitting with Prodi (basically spot on).

Good times - Authority with economic right leanings =)

Surprisingly I thought I'd be more Eco right


----------



## wayneL (30 November 2011)

Knobby22 said:


> They don't use this site. They are against shares.




Doesn't So Cynical and Basilio disprove that hypothesis?


----------



## gav (30 November 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I am a lonely right wing libertarian, in the lower right quadrant.
> 
> gg




Not lonely anymore, that's where I ended up too.  A bit below Friedman.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 November 2011)

gav said:


> Not lonely anymore, that's where I ended up too.  A bit below Friedman.




Hang in there mate, you, me and Marcus Aurelius.

gg


----------



## trainspotter (30 November 2011)

I believe what is right for me and this great country irrespective of whom is in governance.


----------



## sptrawler (1 December 2011)

I wonder where Bob and Julia fit in, they always payed out on the U.S, god what about Garret.
When Obama is here I have never seen a more sickly display of sucking up by all of them.


----------



## Tink (1 December 2011)

Interesting - I sit abit left from right in the middle.


----------



## Knobby22 (1 December 2011)

Tink said:


> Interesting - I sit abit left from right in the middle.




A centrist, that will make no one happy


----------



## Knobby22 (1 December 2011)

wayneL said:


> Doesn't So Cynical and Basilio disprove that hypothesis?




They aren't far left, soft left at best, anyway aren't you left as well in the reality of this chart?

Where are the hard righters? I want to see how you go? I won't name names but you know who you are.

And you don't count Garpel, you came out more left than me! I have always known you are a closet lefty.


----------



## Logique (1 December 2011)

Near Angela Merkel,
not sure what it means. To the right of Kevin Rudd anyway.


----------



## sptrawler (1 December 2011)

O.K in line Ghandi but on the centre line. Thought I was more right than that.


----------



## Pager (23 April 2013)

*Test your Political Compass*

Ever wondered about how right or left wing you are ?. Here is a test that plots your political compass:

http://www.politicalcompass.org/test

I came out close to Francoise Hollande the French Socialist president.

Economic Left/Right: -2.62
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.85


Have a go and post your results.


----------



## McLovin (23 April 2013)

Your political compass
Economic Left/Right: -0.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.49


----------



## CanOz (23 April 2013)

*Re: Test your Political Compass*



Pager said:


> Ever wondered about how right or left wing you are ?. Here is a test that plots your political compass:
> 
> http://www.politicalcompass.org/test
> 
> ...




I'm nearly the same as the Dalai Lama!


----------



## white_goodman (23 April 2013)

*Re: Test your Political Compass*







the test is stupid, the questions arent well thought out what so ever


----------



## McLovin (23 April 2013)

*Re: Test your Political Compass*



white_goodman said:


> the test is stupid, the questions arent well thought out what so ever




I agree. It's hard to believe that Julia Gillard and Mitt Romney are basically peas in a pod.


----------



## tinhat (23 April 2013)

*Re: Test your Political Compass*



CanOz said:


> I'm nearly the same as the Dalai Lama!




Economic Left/Right: -2.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.92

I'm between the Dalai Lhama and Nelson Mandela.

Whenever anyone asks me in future where I sit on politics that is what I am going to say "I'm between the Dalai Lhama and Nelson Mandela"  .


----------



## waza1960 (23 April 2013)

I also thought I would be  more to the right


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 April 2013)

Page 2 asks:

It is regrettable that many personal fortunes are made by people who simply manipulate money and contribute nothing to their society.

Strongly Disagree
Disagree
Agree
Strongly Agree

Traders contribute nothing to society...or do they?  (I mean other than liquidity!!)


----------



## IFocus (23 April 2013)

Come the right wing take over clearly I am going to be the 1st one up against the wall  

Always knew the Dalai Lhama and Nelson Mandela were right wing zealots


----------



## sydboy007 (23 April 2013)

another gandi here


----------



## IFocus (23 April 2013)

This is what I have thought for some time is how far the political parties have moved


----------



## sptrawler (23 April 2013)

I thought I was left of centre.lol


----------



## JTLP (23 April 2013)

Economic Left/Right: 3.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 2.10


----------



## sails (23 April 2013)

IFocus said:


> This is what I have thought for some time is how far the political parties have moved
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51900





LOL - it stops in 2008.  This current labor seems far removed from the labor party of Hawke and Keating and also very far from it's roots.  Where would a fabian/communist leader who passes legislation against the wishes of the majority such as carbon tax fit into there?


----------



## Tink (4 August 2013)

I saw this on the ABC website if anyone was interested.

_Vote Compass is an educational tool developed by political scientists. Answer a short series of questions to discover how you fit in the Australian political landscape._

http://www.abc.net.au/votecompass/


----------

